# Need to Hot Wire my lawn mower!!!



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I think the electrical system on my riding mower has a problem. How do I bypass the key and start the motor directly from a pair of jumper cables?
Any instruction would be appreciated.
Snap


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine has two electrical posts that are close together. Turn the key on and set your brake, disengage your blade, and any other safety stops. Touch a screw driver or a pair of pliers on those two posts and mine will start.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The "occupant" switch under the seat is notorious for giving trouble. Also, you need to check for a blown in-line fuse, cut wires, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

solinoied should be on firewall take screwdriver and touch the two post with key on ,thats if key switch is ok,also the seat has a deadman switch so brake must be set,blade disingauged etc


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know what kind of mower you have but the easiest thing to do is take a pair of channel lock pliers and grab each post of the starter solenoid. If your seat switch is hosed you need to fix it. You can remove it by unplugging the harnesses and tinkering with a jumper wire to bypass the failed switch. Same goes for a brake switch if you have one.


----------

